# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Starvation...

## LeaveThisLifeGuy

So, to me, a big part of survival preparedness is knowing your body and its limits so that when pressed, you don't freak out.  I'm 24 hours into a 10 day fast, drinking only distilled water.  There is a lot of evidence supporting the health benefits of such a fast, and some condemning, but I was more interested to see how much energy and mental clarity I would have after ten days of no food.  That way, if ever in a situation where food is terribly hard to come by, I can hopefully keep a cooler head, knock out shelter and water needs, and know from experience how my body will react without food for an extended period of time.  So, many of you may care less, but consider this a log of sorts.  I am 27 years old, 225lbs, ~13%bf.  No food, alcohol, or tobacco. 

Day 1
Not so bad, I think we've all been at least a day without food.  Will update tomorrow.

----------


## grundle

I am excited to follow this journey.  Take a before and after photo please?

Also, I have tried to go one whole day without food and couldn't do it.  I am a sucker for eating.  I try to stop all the time, but I am addicted.  I tried to go through the 12 step program, but the thing is is I am convinced that I do it because I like it and that I can quit whenever I want.  I didn't make it past step 1  :Frown: 

I wish you luck on this adventure, I can't wait to see how far you make it.  Fasting interests me as well, but I have never been "strong" enough to follow through with it.  Maybe I should, my gut is growing on me (and not in a good way).

----------


## crashdive123

> So, to me, a big part of survival preparedness is knowing your body and its limits so that when pressed, you don't freak out.  I'm 24 hours into a 10 day fast, drinking only distilled water.  There is a lot of evidence supporting the health benefits of such a fast, and some condemning, but I was more interested to see how much energy and mental clarity I would have after ten days of no food.  That way, if ever in a situation where food is terribly hard to come by, I can hopefully keep a cooler head, knock out shelter and water needs, and know from experience how my body will react without food for an extended period of time.  So, many of you may care less, but consider this a log of sorts.  I am 27 years old, 225lbs, ~13%bf.  No food, alcohol, or tobacco. 
> 
> Day 1
> Not so bad, I think we've all been at least a day without food.  Will update tomorrow.


Is your physical activity during the fast the same as your normal routine?  I believe in a true wilderness survival situation your level of physical activity has the potential to increase dramatically (for some) which would certainly change the affect on individuals.

----------


## Rick

I support your efforts but make certain your doctor is on board with this. It might have been a good idea to have a physical prior to and not just assume all is well because you feel fine. 

I agree with Crash as well. When I read through your post my first thought was is he trying to build shelter and provide water needs while he is doing this or is he just sitting around the house? You calorie output needs to approximate what it would be in the wild in order to paint yourself a true picture. 

If your doc isn't on board then please make certain your wife or some other reliable person is. That way if they find you face down in an empty jar of peanut butter they'll know what happened. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ken

I'm going to lunch.  Catch all of you later. :Big Grin:

----------


## grundle

If you really want to be wicked and make LeaveThisLifeGuy suffer we should start posting the scrumptious pictures of our weekend cooking adventures.  I need to start planning for this weekend.

I wish someone had a half steer they were willing to magically part with.  Oh well, one can dream.  Maybe I'll hit a swine or two on the way home...

----------


## Rick

Grundle, you are just cruel. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

That's about half a steer isn't it?

----------


## klkak

I have fasted in the past for religious reasons. I have also fasted for military supply reasons. Either way it is no fun and I've found I don"t like denying my flesh.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> I'm going to lunch.  Catch all of you later.


Cold...  :Smile: 

Docs not on board, but I'm not one to mess myself up willingly.  If things don't feel right, I stop.  I appreciate your concern, but I don't go to doctors anyway, but the lady knows, and is watching.

Physical activity is not wilderness activity, that's for sure.  Roughly 1 hour of cardio/day, 30 mins weights/day, and lots of mental (reading, tons).  I certainly can't, at this time, emulate a true survival setting, but at the same time, if I was starving in the woods I would be very calorie conscious about expenditures and be using as little energy as possible.

----------


## Sourdough

I fast every day. I fast to the outhouse after the first cup of coffee. Old backwoods wisdom: "He who not fast, must change shorts".

----------


## grundle

> Grundle, you are just cruel. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> That's about half a steer isn't it?


looks like it, but what is the half steer eating?

----------


## klkak

HopeAk, I saw my first black bear yesterday. Walking across the Old Glen Hwy about a mile before you get to the New Glen. A beautiful 100-150 pounder. He sure would have made good eat'n. But I was pulling a trailer load of ATV's and had several car's behind me so I couldn't stop and shoot him. Talk about a great way to break a fast, a nice juicy bear roast with potato's and cornbread. Ummm Ummm Good.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> HopeAk, I saw my first black bear yesterday. Walking across the Old Glen Hwy about a mile before you get to the New Glen. A beautiful 100-150 pounder. He sure would have made good eat'n. But I was pulling a trailer load of ATV's and had several car's behind me so I couldn't stop and shoot him. Talk about a great way to break a fast, a nice juicy bear roast with potato's and cornbread. Ummm Ummm Good.


What does bear taste like?

----------


## Rick

Don't be asking questions like that. You're off food, remember? Stay tough!!!

----------


## Ken

> What does bear taste like?


Bear is delicious!!!!  OMG!  I'm heading down to the freezer as soon as I finish typing this.  

Think sirloin with an earthy flavor.  I love it roasted with infused garlic and bacon on top, with sides of baked potatos, baked apples, roasted mushrooms, fresh baked whole wheat bread dripping with butter, and a good chianti.  Follow that with creme brulee and coffee and it's as close to Heaven as it gets.  Except for living in Massachusetts :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grundle

Bear is illegal in Massachusetts.

REPORTED!

----------


## Ken

Have you ever turned down a "care package" from a friend?  That very same freezer is loaded with last fall's venison.  And I haven't been out hunting in 3 years.  Friends.  I love 'em.

----------


## Rick

Would you look at this? LeaveThisLifeGuy drooled down my monitor. What a mess.

----------


## grundle

How about lending me some of your friends.  I could use some free food.

Most of mine give me a healthy helping of "I-don't-care" packages

----------


## Ken

Gee, Grundle, I read your posts to my friends and asked them to hook you up.  They said they would have, but they were afraid that you'd report them!  :Big Grin:

----------


## grundle

CURSES!!  There I go digging my own grave again.

Just tell them I'm city folk who don't know difference between what a panda and a deer taste like.

----------


## Sourdough

Panda taste alot like roasted Bald Eagle.

----------


## grundle

I bet a side of Rhino would make it absolutely deeeeeeeeeeeeeeelicious

----------


## Ken

Grundle, deer tastes just like lobster.  Indistinguishable.  Ask Rick.  I'll bet he's tried the lobster at Legal Seafoods.  Now Panda, I'm told (never tried it myself) tastes kinda' like Fig Newtons  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Remember my Damariscotta story? Well, the husband of one of the folks that worked in that office had a lobster boat. I bought six of the prettiest lobster off him. Cost me like $36.00 for all six. He was even kind enough to dry ice them and mail them to my home. $75.00 bucks for shipping living lobster!!!!!!!!!! Then!!! on top of that, I invited my neighbor and his wife over to gorge on the lobster. The day I fixed my feast I was just pulling the last lobster out of the pot when my father and step mother paid an unexpected visit. They hate sea food. Had to cancel with my neighbor and put the lobsters in the fridge. 

I knew when I saw the tracers hit the air craft that we were doomed. Too low to bail out and too shot up to fly. We just spiraled down with the lobsters........

----------


## Ken

I missed something here .................. :Confused:

----------


## Ken

Okay, let me get this straight.  You paid $36.00 for SIX lobsters? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crashdive123

Used to get lobsters in Nova Scotia for a buck each.

----------


## Ken

Sheeeeeeeeeeeet!

----------


## klkak

"If you think this Ice Cream is good, you should try it Microwaved"

----------


## Rick

Yep. Nice big plumb ones. You could buy 2 for 6 for the small ones all over the place. Just about anywhere.

I may have been close to a protein overdose the week I was out there. Lobster round the clock!

----------


## crashdive123

My grandfather was a fishing boat captain in Nova Scotia.  Three masted schooners with no engines.  He used to tell stories of how only the fishermen would eat lobsters because the "public" thought they were dirty and wouldn't touch them.

----------


## grundle

Back then I bet they were HUGE since they weren't over fished

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

wow.  two pages of lobster.  you guys suck!

I'm hungry, and two things keep hauntin me: mexican food, and the chopped brisket they have at this barbecue joint down the street.  Typing that literally just made my mouth water   :Frown:

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

it's gonna be a long nine days...

----------


## crashdive123

You think this thread is bad, check some of the pictures posted by Bragg, Tahyo and Rick of their smoking projects.

----------


## Rick

It's hard to stop smoking. It's hard to stop eating. It's impossible to stop eating smoked pork. Muhahaahahaaha.

----------


## Ken

I've heard the stories about only fishermen and poor folks in Maine eating lobster 80 years ago.  However, I've lived on the coast of Mass all of my life.  There are lobster boats two or three miles from my home. I've NEVER heard of lobsters as cheap as you guys got them for.  (Except on Nomans Island, where they were free.)  Are you guys yanking chains about these prices? :Confused:

----------


## Rick

Honest as I can be. That was around 1995-6. There were restaurants all along that area of Maine with signs out for 2 - $6. The tails were not quite as long as your hand but for $6 they were pretty darned nice.

----------


## crashdive123

For me, we met the small lobster boats on the docks as they came in.  I guess it saved them from off-loading at the fish plant.  Don't knwo what the plant paid, but probably wasn't much.  I remember as a kid up there gigging for cod.  We used to sell it to the fish plant for gas money for the little boat we had.  75lbs of filleted cod would bring us about 4 bucks (I think they just paid us to get us out of their hair).  This was quite a while ago - late 60's, but I remember not paying too much more for lobster on the Jersey Shore in the 70's.  Same deal....met the boats as they came in.

----------


## Ken

I've gotten it cheap.  Real cheap.  But you guys have to show me what I'm doing wrong in my own backyard.

On another note, I still remember the week in 1970 when my dad came home with six bushels of scallops.  He also brought me a present.  A shucking knife.  We had fried scallops, baked scallops, grilled scallops, scallop casserole, scallop omelets, scallop pie, scallop stew.  By the time those things were gone, I wouldn't look at a scallop for  years.

----------


## Ken

By the way - a 3 1/2 puonder, baked stuffed, goes for around $65.00 in most restaurants here.  Therefore, I stuff my own.  About $8.00 - $9.00 a pound retail for that size.

----------


## crashdive123

Scallops - yummmmm.  This one will probably p*** you of Ken.  That same fish plant - it was had three types of fishing vessels in the summer months that we were there.  Swordfish, redfish, and scallops.  As kids we were probably annoying as heck and most definitely in the way of the guys working there.  They would give us burlad bags with either swordfish swords or full of scallops just to get rid of us.  Sure wish I could bother somebody like that today.

----------


## Rick

The best scallops I've ever had were in the PNW. The difference between fresh and frozen is incredible. They don't even taste like the same piece of monkey.

----------


## Ken

Cape Cod.  Best scallops in the world.  So, what's the PNW?   Pacific Northwest?  That's Dungeness Crab Country!

----------


## crashdive123

Seafood from the PNW - geoduck chowder!

----------


## Ken

Geoduck Chowder????????????????

----------


## crashdive123

Sooooooo - LeaveThisLifeGuy - how's the fast doing?

----------


## Ken

Thinkin' the same thing.  Willya' pass the drawn butter?

----------


## Rick

I was at some place out east (don't remember) for my first soft shelled crab. Most disgusting thing I've ever seen. "How do you catch these?" I asked. "We toss a line over the side with a piece of beef tied to it." "I hate to tell you this but you were using the best part for bait." Nasty looking stuff.

----------


## crashdive123

> Geoduck Chowder????????????????


Reeeeealy big clams.  http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/sea/p...s/geoduck.html

----------


## crashdive123

> I was at some place out east (don't remember) for my first soft shelled crab. Most disgusting thing I've ever seen. "How do you catch these?" I asked. "We toss a line over the side with a piece of beef tied to it." "I hate to tell you this but you were using the best part for bait." Nasty looking stuff.


Tried em.  Not a fan.  Probably won't try them again.....what a waste of beef.

----------


## Rick

Then there is the "mustard". Yeah right. Do I look that stupid? Don't answer that. Someone ordered a soft shell crab sandwich. Okay, I thought. I might be able to do that. Then they brought it out and it's legs were sticking out of the bread. My dinner that night was a pitcher of beer.

----------


## Rick

I'd like to thank everyone for joining us this evening at Faster's Anonymous. In case you haven't noticed yet we have a nice buffet set up. Yes, LeaveThisLifeGuy? 

I once went seven minutes without eating. 

(scattered applause). 

That's great, Guy. We'll help you break that habit so you have a sandwich in hand all the time. 

Can I have one in the wilderness, too? 

(from the back of the room) Two or three if you want. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Rick, I love those softshells.  Deep fried.

Crash, kinda' like Quahogs?

----------


## crashdive123

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Nice :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

They are yours. All of them. Lay out the newspaper. Take the little wooden mallet and BAM! BAM! BAM! Just watch the juice fly all over the room.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, kinda' like Quahogs?


Sort of - just think 3 to 5 pounds per clam.

----------


## Ken

Finally.  A forum with people who are as warped as I am.  Yes, I am home.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> I'd like to thank everyone for joining us this evening at Faster's Anonymous. In case you haven't noticed yet we have a nice buffet set up. Yes, LeaveThisLifeGuy? 
> 
> I once went seven minutes without eating. 
> 
> (scattered applause). 
> 
> That's great, Guy. We'll help you break that habit so you have a sandwich in hand all the time. 
> 
> Can I have one in the wilderness, too? 
> ...


whatever that cream cheese log-lookin roll is, I must have it.  All today, things I'd never eat sound amazing!  Just goes to show how spoiled I've become with food.  Dunno if I'll make it ten, don't even know if I'll make it to bed tonight without eatin, but it certainly gives me a newfound respect for food, and just how psychologically dependent I am on it.  I really am not hungry at all, but have terrible, terrible cravings.  Watched a movie, no cravings, no hunger.  Got home and the lady left for some business, cravings got terrible.  All psychological.  I'll beat it.  But I might cry a little. :Big Grin:

----------


## Tahyo

Did someone say food?

----------


## Ken

Yep, it's all psychological.   Nothing physical about your stomach digesting itself as it wonders if your throat got cut ..............

----------


## crashdive123

> Did someone say food?


I think LeaveThisLifeGuy needs to see some of your work to help him through his fasting.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> Yep, it's all psychological.   Nothing physical about your stomach digesting itself as it wonders if your throat got cut ..............


This body is supposed to go on cruise control when this mouth can't get to food.  I'm trusting it remembers how to do its job and realize it needs to start using the fuel its been storing for decades.

----------


## Ken

I don't even use the cruise control in my car or my SUV.  In fact, I didn't use it when I stopped for dinner on the way home from the office.  Fast stop.  Fresh basil pizza with proscuitto and shrimp.  Ice cold Amstel.  It is, of course, a light beer.  Food was fantastic.  We are talking gourmet pizza here.  Actually thought about you when I scanned the menu.  How many more days?

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

Personally, I don't see how you're going to do it. that's just me.  If I don't eat after I lift I have absolutely no energy and I'm STARVING. I don't have the willpower to force myself not to provide what my body is craving if I have it. I'll be amazed if you can keep up that exercise routine while playing anorexic. But good luck in your endeavor.

----------


## crashdive123

Ahhhh.  LeaveThisLifeGuy - pay no attention to Ken, he's just trying to make you hungry.  Me, on the other hand - I ate at home.  Grilled a couple of New York Strips, baked potatoes, green bean casserole.  Oh - by the way - how's the water?

----------


## Ken

Crash,  the steak?   Rare or medium rare?  With garlic?

----------


## crashdive123

Medium rare, a bit of garlic, pepper, salt, butter.

----------


## Rick

(swinging strip of bacon) Keep your eyes on the bacon, Guy. You are getting hungrier and hungrier...

----------


## Ken

Same way I do it, except the butter.  Gotta' watch those calories, right LeaveThisLifeGuy?  Actually, I prefer a thick Ribeye or a Porterhouse, but strip'll do the job anyday.  I like to fix up a quick Ceasar salad with anchovies to go along with it.  And beer!  Ice cold beer!  The summer ales are all out by now.  I love Wachusett ales.  A local Mass ale brewed at the base of Mt. Wachusett.  Ever try one of those, LeaveThisLifeGuy?

----------


## Rick

I had a vendor in Western Pa one time. They made a nice little beer there called Rolling Rock. I had him try it. So how was it? I asked. 

Like sex on the beach. 

What do you mean? 

Frickin' near water. 

Some folks have no class.

----------


## Ken

Ever have a Narragansett?

----------


## Rick

Seems like I ran across that somewhere out in the Northeast. Rhode Island, Vermont. I'm not sure. I remember the name but I don't remember the beer. I don't drink very much but I had a guy that traveled a lot with me that was a beer aficionado. He hunted the untried beer like some of these guys hunt deer.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

This would be much worse had I not prepared the last two nights.  Last night I cooked a lightly breaded lemon pepper chicken half-breast with a vegetable tian complete with the gruyere sprinkled on top, and made chocolate mousse for after.  Night before was a French cut, Dijon/Fennel/Thyme encrusted pork roast with country bacon lentils and a homemade german cheesecake for after.

Now... Well, now I'd eat a big mac, and I haven't eaten at mcdo's for over five years.

@alpine sapper-I really don't think I'll be able to keep up the workouts either, but I'll try.

----------


## crashdive123

> Last night I cooked a lightly breaded lemon pepper chicken half-breast with a vegetable tian complete with the gruyere sprinkled on top, and made chocolate mousse for after.  Night before was a French cut, Dijon/Fennel/Thyme encrusted pork roast with country bacon lentils and a homemade german cheesecake for after.


I must be weak.  Now I'm hungry.

----------


## Rick

(wipes mustard from mouth) Not me.

----------


## Ken

Narry - the official Red Sox sponser in the 60's.  First brewed in Cranston, R.I.  Now, it's conjured up in New York State under the same brewmasters, I'm told.  Was once the most popular draft beer (read that as "low priced') locally.  In S.E. New England, we still consider it to be a local brew, even thought it's now a "premium" brew.   Then, we have Buzzards Bay Brewery just down the road.  Also, some great stuff.  We are truly blessed in many ways.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

Tacos.  Those sound GREAT right now.

----------


## Rick

Go give yourself an enema. That whole process should get your mind of off food for a while. If you don't like that idea, how about filling a dust mask with your neighbor's dog poo. Wear that a while. That will take your mind off it, too. Just tryin' to help.

----------


## Ken

You simply need to keep busy.  I suggest preparing a Boeuf Wellington.  With pate de foie gras with black truffle.  That'll take some time and keep your mind off of eating!

----------


## klkak

On my way home from town today I stopped at the local Fred Meyers. They had Alaska Red King Crab for $9.99 per lb. I bought 3 lbs. I just finished eating all 3 lbs. I had melted real butter to dip it in.  Oh man was it good.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> On my way home from town today I stopped at the local Fred Meyers. They had Alaska Red King Crab for $9.99 per lb. I bought 3 lbs. I just finished eating all 3 lbs. I had melted real butter to dip it in.  Oh man was it good.


that. almost. broke me.

----------


## klkak

As soon as I saw them in the display case, I broke.

----------


## DOGMAN

Last Fall I tried to do "The Master Cleanse".  It is a 10 day detox fast....I made it 8.5 days before I finally caved.... I was rowing a group in a raft and their was a horrible headwind all day long and I worked my buns off. That evening I went to a friends birthday party and there was pizza there and I just caved...I ate like 5 pieces then felt awful (physically) all night afterwards...my stomach was cartwheeling.

The master cleanse is interesting though. Every day you drink a concoction of real maple syrup, lemon juice, water, and cayenne pepper several times, along with copious amounts of water. The mixture does aid in curbing hunger pains though- but it tastes pretty gross. I ended up losing 18 lbs, which I promptly gained back in about three weeks.

----------


## Ken

Just got outta' bed.   BREAKFAST TIME!  Thinking about three eggs over-easy, thick-cut slab bacon, grilled English Muffins, blueberry pancakes on the side, fresh coffee .....

Naw, I'll just keep it healthy with a little oatmeal.  Been eatin' way too much lately and I'm not that hungry - yet.  How about you, LeaveThisLifeGuy?  Hungry?  What are you doing for breakfast?

----------


## crashdive123

I think I gained 5 lbs last night just typing and reading about so much food.

----------


## Ken

Skipper going to make you swim behind the boat, Crash?

----------


## Ken

Hey klkak, I figured Alaska Red King Crab would go for a lot less than $9.99 per lb. in Alaska.  How about New England/Maine lobsters?

----------


## crashdive123

> Skipper going to make you swim behind the boat, Crash?


Nah.  She says I can walk behind the car.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

Morning y'all!

Day 2
Slept well, surprisingly.  Workout was crap this morning, had to gow slow, little lightheaded and no juice, just goin through the motions.  Feel pretty good, no cravings yet but I'm never hungry in the morning.  I really thought my temper would be elevated and the lady would be in a hissy by now, but bein on zero calories has made me a lot calmer and more centered, at least up till now.  slight dull headache.  overall, by far the toughest component is boredom, turns out I'm just about always thinkin bout food, whether that's what to eat, where to get it, grabbin a snack, what i'm eating, or how much i just ate and how i feel like crap now.  Without all that, there's a helluva lot of time in the day!  Anyway, from the stuff I read, hunger disappears after about the third day.  No biggie, cuz I really haven't been hungry at all, just very strong psychological cravings for food.  

@Montana-you made it 8.5 days?  That's amazing!  I hope I can do the same, even your concoction of stuff sounds kinda tasty right now, water gets OLD!

----------


## klkak

> Hey klkak, I figured Alaska Red King Crab would go for a lot less than $9.99 per lb. in Alaska.  How about New England/Maine lobsters?


Unfortunately Alaska seafood is marked for export. We have to pay the same as everyone else for some of the stuff. We got a thing up here called "Dip netting" for salmon. We can take very liberal amounts of salmon to add to our winter meat.

----------


## Ken

Just finished lunch, LeaveThisLifeGuy!

(Burrrrrrrrp.  Excuse me.)

Started with some *little necks* (hard shell clams - kinda' like small quahogs) with chorico cooked in beer, oil, onions, and garlic. 

Then, had a *Portuguese Style Steak*.  Loads of garlic, red hot finger pepper strips, and two eggs on top.  Came with a wonderful wine based sauce, fries, and saffron rice.  Yeah, I know that two starches is a little much, but that's how they serve it.  Just love to dunk those little crusty rolls in the sauce......

Yep, I doubled up on the garlic stuff 'cause it's *healthy to eat*  (do you remember when you could eat, LeaveThisLifeGuy?  Stay strong - we're all supporting your efforts, my friend) and because I don't have any appointments today.

Finished up with a dish of *flan* with caramel sauce and, as always, an *espresso*.

Any thoughts about what I should fix up for supper?

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> Just finished lunch, LeaveThisLifeGuy!
> 
> (Burrrrrrrrp.  Excuse me.)
> 
> Started with some *little necks* (hard shell clams - kinda' like small quahogs) with chorico cooked in beer, oil, onions, and garlic. 
> 
> Then, had a *Portuguese Style Steak*.  Loads of garlic, red hot finger pepper strips, and two eggs on top.  Came with a wonderful wine based sauce, fries, and saffron rice.  Yeah, I know that two starches is a little much, but that's how they serve it.  Just love to dunk those little crusty rolls in the sauce......
> 
> Yep, I doubled up on the garlic stuff 'cause it's *healthy to eat*  (do you remember when you could eat, LeaveThisLifeGuy?  Stay strong - we're all supporting your efforts, my friend) and because I don't have any appointments today.
> ...


wow.  you eat a lot  :Big Grin:   i still want that chopped brisket down the street.  badly.  on the plus side, my sense of smell has gone superhero on me, I can smell EVERYTHING, feel like a dog.  pretty neat.  or its delirium.

----------


## Ken

> wow.  you eat a lot   i still want that chopped brisket down the street.  badly.  on the plus side, my sense of smell has gone superhero on me, I can smell EVERYTHING, feel like a dog.  pretty neat.  or its delirium.



"you eat a lot" -- I work it off 

"i still want that chopped brisket down the street.  badly." -- get yourself two orders (today), post a picture of yourself eating it (today), and  I'll pick up the tab

"my sense of smell has gone superhero on me" -- first sign of brain cells dying off from malnutrition

"I can smell EVERYTHING, feel like a dog" -- maybe Alpo instead of brisket?

"or its delirium" -- my thoughts as well.

Be good to yourself.  Give up.

----------


## grundle

When are you going to post the Day2 log?  I am interested to read about your progress.

----------


## trax

> wow.  you eat a lot   i still want that chopped brisket down the street.  badly.  on the plus side, my sense of smell has gone superhero on me, I can smell EVERYTHING, feel like a dog.  pretty neat.  or its delirium.


wow.  you eat a lot  :Big Grin: ---_yes he does, all I had for lunch was a nice juicy rare steak sandwich, some fries and a spinach salad and a chocolate milkshake, oh yeah and strawberry cheesecake for dessert._
 still want that chopped brisket down the street.  badly.--_bet you want it so bad you can smell it huh?_
my sense of smell has gone superhero on me, I can smell EVERYTHING,--_see?? like I said_.

feel like a dog---_don't start 'marking' the furniture ok?_

or its delirium--_don't let that bother you, one man's delerium is another man's free cable. Now go have a nice sip of delicious water and hang in there._

----------


## crashdive123

Water - yummmmmmmm.

----------


## Ken

water with a splash of Knob Creek - better!

----------


## crashdive123

I prefer not to encumber my Knob Creek or my Bookers with water.

----------


## Ken

Well, you kinda' are an expert on what goes well in water :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Crash, I refuse to ask you what either of those are. I'm scared of what the answer might be. 

LeaveThisLifeGuy - Don't let these turkeys get you you down. They always have some kind of beef any time someone wants to experiment. Mostly they just wine about it and milk it for all they can get. I think that's how they get their cookies (if you know what I mean). Stay strong and be hard boiled about this. You can do it. The fruits of you labor will be when you look back and say, "Gee, that was a piece of cake." .

----------


## crashdive123

Just some mighty fine sipping bourbons.

----------


## Ken

Rick goes subliminal................

----------


## Ken

Crash, how big is a splash?

----------


## Rick

So when you (Guy is getting hungry) think about all the posts (Guy is getting hungry) that we've had on here (Guy is getting hungry) about the food (Guy is getting hungry) we've covered just about (Guy is getting hungry) every food group (Guy is getting hungry) known.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, how big is a splash?


Two good sized glugs.

----------


## Ken

32 oz. glass, huh?

----------


## klkak

I just finished a light afternoon snack
Gallo Italian dry salami
Colby Jack cheese
Home canned dill pickle

three of the food groups. Fat, Calories, Salt.

----------


## Ken

All this talk about food, I can't decide between the baked stuffed lobster or the rack of lamb.  Not much time left.  Don't feel like cookin' tonight.  Gotta' get going soon.  Kitchen closes at 10:00.

Leave This Life Guy -- I PROMISE TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I ORDERED!

----------


## Sam Reeves

Leavethislifeguy starts a thread called starvation. Kinda creepy.

I think I'll eats some icecream now.

----------


## klkak

> Leavethislifeguy starts a thread called starvation. Kinda creepy.


When I read the guys name for the first time I was thinking this guy is contemplating suicide. Then he came out with this thread. Yea, kinda creepy.

So what flavor Ice cream you got?

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> All this talk about food, I can't decide between the baked stuffed lobster or the rack of lamb.  Not much time left.  Don't feel like cookin' tonight.  Gotta' get going soon.  Kitchen closes at 10:00.
> 
> Leave This Life Guy -- I PROMISE TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I ORDERED!


I'd expect nothing less!   :Wink:

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

you guys are funny.  office life, leave this office, traffic, etc. infested life.

----------


## klkak

> you guys are funny.  office life, leave this office, traffic, etc. infested life.


LOL, you don't have to convince us. Save that for the Therapist. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sam Reeves

> When I read the guys name for the first time I was thinking this guy is contemplating suicide. Then he came out with this thread. Yea, kinda creepy.
> 
> So what flavor Ice cream you got?


Strawberry. I would have bought something with a title like 'seven nut quadruple chocolate honey fudge swirl chunks' but the ole lady picked it out this time.

----------


## Sam Reeves

> you guys are funny.  office life, leave this office, traffic, etc. infested life.


LOL. But you are in Denver. Come try out Atlanta for a while. You'd change your name to 'just-friggin-kill-me-now-guy'.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rick

Now that made me chuckle. Thanks.

----------


## wareagle69

about once a year i go for a wek w/o solid food, usually have bad headache for 3 days then have an amazing amount of energy day 4-7, i usually drink lots of water tea(from the bush)no sugar and cranberry juice, first 3 days are hell after that it is a wonderful feeling, keep it up want to hear this out

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

that's what i'm hopin for.

tonight, i'm actually gettin shaky.  and i was literally two seconds from grabbin my keys and headin for the bbq joint.  but i didn't.  its been a real pain in the ***, but i hate losing, even to myself.  might stop at a week like wareagle was sayin, i miss food.  a lot!

----------


## DOGMAN

Don't cave in...drink lots of water..ice water...chew on some ice...look at porn- get your mind off of the food

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

eh, can't even think of porn.  and wouldn't ice water force the stomach to burn more calories trying to warm it up?  I see, you're tryin to sabotage me ain't ya.  i really wish i hadn't started.  cuz now i won't quit.

----------


## DOGMAN

No, really chew the ice, it seems to comfort the mind...ice water does burn more calories than room temp water that is true- but, the stimulation of chewing seems to trick the brain and hunger pains. Besides, if your going 10 days calories become irrelevant. Your already working on such a calorice deficency that losing a couple of more doesn't matter. The reward of chewing over rides the loss of calories. Trust me..I've gone almost 9 days before. Chewing ice works. It also revs up your metabolism

Ok forget about the porn- hey I was just trying to get your mind off food.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

thanks for the tip *heads towards freezer*

----------


## warman87

well ive gone 5 days with no food and im below 25 so if i can do it so can you good luck with your quest (granted i did it so others could eat but i did it by choice)so i know you can too

----------


## Jeffersonpaine

Dude, please be careful, the worst part is when you do get to eat again, sounds strange huh. Check with a doctor about what foods you can eat after such a fast, if you eat meat, you will have stomach pains so bad you will think you are dying. People get hospitalized because they wanna have a nice meal at the end of their fast, dont do it. I know that jello is a good starter food.

----------


## Rick

I've gone five hours without food before and it's difficult for me to start back up. I can only do an 8 oz. filet. Those 12 oz. ones will kill you. :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

LeaveThisLifeGuy you have inspired me.  I too am gonna fast......wait I said that wrong.  I am gonna cook my breakfast fast (yeah that's it) so as the wafting smell of the bacon and french toast will not reach you.  Hey anything we can do to help you with your quest.

----------


## Ken

Leave This Life Guy -- I PROMISED TO LET YOU KNOW WHAT I ORDERED!  So here it goes!

Funny that Rick mentioned filet -- The place had MEDALLIONS OF TENDERLOIN OSCAR as a special.  OMG!  Two 6 ounce tenderloins grilled to perfection (medium rare, of course, and with a perfect Bernaise sauce) BURIED IN LUMP CRAB MEAT!  (Yeah, I asked for extra crab.)  As always, it came with tender spears of grilled asparagus.  Potato pancakes.  No beer - no wine.  Just a diet Coke with lime - I've been watching my weight.   :Embarrassment:  I even skipped desert in favor of a warm snifter of B & B.  

So, have you starved to death yet?

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

yep, this officially sucks.  I'll most likely give in at lunch.  i fully respect the guys that make it past day three.  i didn't really sleep at all last night.  i normally have really bad heartburn, take two to three zantacs a day, but haven't had it since i started, till last night.  by then, it had been about sixty hours since i'd eaten, so i didn't know what taking a pill would do if you haven't eaten in that long.  heartburn got worse, couldn't sleep at all.  maybe got two hours total.  thought i would do better than three days, terribly disappointed... but i haven't failed yet (just probably will)   :Frown:

----------


## trax

Whether you quit or not is entirely up to you ltlg, I was going to make a couple of cheerleader noises, but...nobody here can tell you what to do about this. I will say this however, there's no failure attached to what you've done if you ...if you quit today you've succeeded at a three day fast. There's a lesson in everything.

----------


## Ken

Trax, you're just like me.  Encouragement has always been my forte!

----------


## Rick

On the heartburn thing, try elevating the head of your bed. You can place a 2x4 (or your wife's favorite book :Big Grin: ) under the head. Raising the head of your bed a bit will allow gravity to keep your tummy stuff where it should be.

----------


## crashdive123

Also on the heartburn thing  - you may want to check with your doc.  Could be acid reflux (I have it)  Over time it can cause what is called Barrets Esophagus which can lead to esophagial cancer.  Have your doc check it out.

As Trax said look at it like you suceeded three days (I'll bet you can make four if you stop reading this thread).  It's kind of like a 2 person 100 yard dash.  At the conclusion my opponent may say "I won and you lost"  I prefer to look at it like - I came in second place, while you came in next to last.

----------


## wareagle69

what is this? a union website? nothin like you brothers and sisters to stab you in the gut nice support people, can just how it would be at a gathering. you poke the bear no you poke the bear, lets get remy to do it he'll poke anything ( actually that used to be my problem but the wife frowns on that) with that i'll close for now..

----------


## Ken

In honor of LeaveThisLifeGuy's efforts, lunch today is a simple blueberry yogurt.  Colombo 6 oz. size.  Not long ago, it was an 8 oz. size.  Same price, though.  :Frown:

----------


## trax

I once did a four day fast, no food or water and part of the deal was I had to stay in a specific area. I had friends who came and sat just outside my 'border' and would bring KFC or take out burgers and eat in front of me. That was a little tough.

----------


## Ken

> I once did a four day fast, no food or water and part of the deal was I had to stay in a specific area. I had friends who came and sat just outside my 'border' and would bring KFC or take out burgers and eat in front of me. That was a little tough.


Sooooooooo, which gun did you plink them off with?

----------


## Rick

LTLG - Pizza night. The grand kids have already placed the order.

----------


## trax

> Sooooooooo, which gun did you plink them off with?


there were a few times when that seemed like a good idea, but guns weren't part of the deal so...there I was. I did get to return the favor when a couple of them underwent the same thing.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> eh, can't even think of porn.  and wouldn't ice water force the stomach to burn more calories trying to warm it up?  I see, you're tryin to sabotage me ain't ya.  i really wish i hadn't started.  cuz now i won't quit.


You're body will only burn like 10 extra calories a day trying to warm up the water. over the course of 10 days that's like 100 calories.  Equivalent to a peice of bread.  You'll honestly burn more calories chewing it than you will warming it up.

And at this point, I bet the food network channel is more of a porno for you than any of the xxx stuff.

----------


## Ken

Hey, LeaveThisLifeGuy, 

Any suggestions for dinner?  Be nice, now.  Remember, I've been supportive of your efforts.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

BROKE  :Frown: 

just under three days.   very disappointed.  the bbq did me in.  ate a plate.  went home.  threw it all up.  so...  maybe i'll keep going  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Just because you wasted the food....counter starts a zero.

----------


## trax

LTLG, consider that most of our modern society *never* do anything to upset their own comfort level or test themselves in any way. What's to be disappointed? All food joking aside, I'd recommend you start off with something nice and simple like some cut up fruit and maybe a bowl of chicken or beef broth. Get back into addressing your appetite properly tomorrow. Worst thing you can do right now is over-eat, as evidenced by the vomiting of the bbq...

----------


## Rick

dry toast, boiled rice, weak tea. Nothing fancy. Plain and simple. A good way to help replenish the electrolytes is a quart of water, a pinch of salt and a handful of molasses. Great for diarrhea as well. It will keep you from becoming dehydrated.

----------


## Ken

LeaveThisLifeGuy, 

I thought about your effort throughout my entire visit to the all you can eat Chinese Buffet.  Little did I know that, just around the time I was tossing down my 5th. Peking Dumpling, even before I finished my 11 plates of food (actually, 1 was wonton soup and two were desert, so they don't count) you were barfing and praying to the porcelin god.

Honestly, I commend you for going 3 days.  The only times I was able to do that was when I was got slammed with kidney stones or when I simply didn't have time to stop and eat.  Law School, just like you.

They say you also lose your appetite after a major operation, such as sex change surgery.  Maybe that would help if you wanted to try fasting again?

Now, do ya' wanna' hear about the buffet?

----------


## Sam Reeves

Life is short so three days is outstanding. 

Besides, it's hard to walk away from BBQ pork.  :Cool:

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> dry toast, boiled rice, weak tea. Nothing fancy. Plain and simple. A good way to help replenish the electrolytes is a quart of water, a pinch of salt and a handful of molasses. Great for diarrhea as well. It will keep you from becoming dehydrated.


sipping a gatorade will help to.  :Wink:

----------


## wareagle69

i always restart using rice and also ckicken soup

----------


## Ken

You want something soothing to your digestive system.   Something with just the right balance of filtered water, natural ingredients, yeast to restart healthy intestinal flora growth, and premium botanicals.

One product comes to mind.  

Beer.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

thanks all for the support.  puked it all up and still haven't eaten again just because i'm angry.  i'll probably start reintroducing light food like y'all said tomorrow some time.  the hardest part is knowing that i wouldn't be eating anything for such a long time.  if i try again, which i'm going to, gonna tell myself its only two days.  when two days are up, i'll say two more days, etc.  I swear, the thought of not putting anything in my mouth (ha ha) for another week really does some psychological stuff, or at least for me it did.

----------


## Ken

If you try again, you just may want to stay offline for a week or so. :Big Grin:

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

probably a good idea  :Smile:

----------


## DOGMAN

I'm telling ya' try a 10 day Master Cleanse, then undergo a series of 7 colonics in 7 days and you will feel like a different person.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> thanks all for the support.  puked it all up and still haven't eaten again just because i'm angry.  i'll probably start reintroducing light food like y'all said tomorrow some time.  the hardest part is knowing that i wouldn't be eating anything for such a long time.  if i try again, which i'm going to, gonna tell myself its only two days.  when two days are up, i'll say two more days, etc.  I swear, the thought of not putting anything in my mouth (ha ha) for another week really does some psychological stuff, or at least for me it did.


like any addiction, take it one day at a time. And remember, with food, this to will pass...or you will pass it...whatever. Unless you opt for the colonic. Then it won't pass, but flow.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

you guys can't be serious about the colonics?  7 in 7 days... ouch!

----------


## crashdive123

No, not ouch......just wooosh!

----------


## Rick

Alpine, have you ever tasted gatoraide? I mean, come on, even a pig has his standards. Bleeeeeck!

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Alpine, have you ever tasted gatoraide? I mean, come on, even a pig has his standards. Bleeeeeck!


rofl. gatoraide, protein powder, sheesh. I mean, for a bunch of guys who eat grubs and stuff for fun you're worried about a little thing like *taste* or *texture*?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DOGMAN

> you guys can't be serious about the colonics?  7 in 7 days... ouch!


No, I'm serious if you had 7 colonics in 7 days you'd feel like a different person :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> No, I'm serious if you had 7 colonics in 7 days you'd feel like a different person


I crap twice a day. I pretty sure my bowels are doing fine. No need to flush'm out.

----------


## Rick

Montana, you gotta be sh*t*in' me!

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> No, I'm serious if you had 7 colonics in 7 days you'd feel like a different person


awesome :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## DOGMAN

> Montana, you gotta be sh*t*in' me!



I've never done it...but, I'd imagine you'd feel like a different person if you did. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## klkak

> Montana, you gotta be sh*t*in' me!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: Rick, Montana wouldn't sh*t you. You're his favorite turd. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

7 colonics....gotta be sh*t*ng me......Puns people. Puns. Doesn't anyone have any imagination? Oh, the humanity!!!!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Montana - I love you like a brother, but until you try it.......I'm going to have to pass.  Besides, a good scothch can make you feel like a new person as well.

----------

